# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Maio 2016



## Manmarlopes (1 Mai 2016 às 07:22)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Mai 2016 às 07:22)

Bom dia, Maio começa com muito frio e ceu limpo, mínima de 2,9°C, atual 3,0°C.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Mai 2016 às 12:57)

Boas, 19,8°C e vento de norte desagradável.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2016 às 17:25)

Boa tarde .

Novo mês...começa com nova rodada de sol ,com 21.5ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Serrano (1 Mai 2016 às 18:19)

17.5°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Mai 2016 às 21:33)

Boas, por agora 12,5°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2016 às 21:40)

Boas...vento fresco de NNE,com 16.4ºC e 34%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.4ºC / 22.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Mai 2016 às 22:43)

Temperatura a baixar bem 9,7ºC


----------



## MSantos (1 Mai 2016 às 22:48)

Boas!

Mais um dia de Primavera aqui, por F.C.Rodrigo! 

Deixo aqui duas foto da passada Sexta-Feira, uma logo pelas às 7h da manhã do Rio Douro em Barca D'Alva e a outra já durante a tarde do topo da crista quartzítica do Penedo Durão (mas não no miradouro).


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Mai 2016 às 06:41)

Bom dia, céu limpo com 2,9°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2016 às 11:10)

Bom dia .

Hoje já está a trabalhar para a máxima do ano ,com 19.8ºC e céu limpinho .


----------



## huguh (2 Mai 2016 às 13:05)

boas
por aqui mais um dia de céu limpo e sol

Quanto ao Douro já no seu leito normal há uns 3 dias e hoje pela 1ª vez de novo com barcos de cruzeiro já a circular no rio, só aqui na Régua já estão 4


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Mai 2016 às 13:38)

Boas, céu limpo e azul com 23,8°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2016 às 14:54)

Boa tarde .

Como estava previsto ...o ambiente na rua já vai trabalhando para a máxima do ano ,com 24.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2016 às 18:24)

Boas...em cheio ,com 25.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2016 às 19:28)

Boas...já apetece fugir para a sombra ,já rola o vento de N seco ,ainda 24.0ºC e 25%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Mai 2016 às 21:22)

Boas, foi um dia quente com 26,3°C, de momento 16,5°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2016 às 22:16)

Boas...ventinho do costume de N ,ainda com 19.9ºC...o calor a ficar instalado para amanhã .

Dados de hoje 11.7ºC / 25.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Mai 2016 às 06:59)

Bom dia, 5,1°C sol a raiar na janela, céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2016 às 11:45)

Boas...como estava previsto,o  pernoutou esta noite por cá ,com 22.7ºC...já abrasa .


----------



## gomas (3 Mai 2016 às 12:52)

mínima fresca por aqui temperatura de 20 graus agora
parece que hoje é verão por aqui


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Mai 2016 às 13:23)

Boas, 28,3ºC   com vento moderado de Norte


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2016 às 13:29)

Boas...,já  e seco ,com 25.1ºC...já faz moça na cabecinha .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2016 às 15:19)

Boas ...já toca a sirene dos bombeiros ,já deve haver fogo,lá fora estão 26.4ºC e 24%HR.


----------



## Thomar (3 Mai 2016 às 15:42)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ..*.já toca a sirene dos bombeiros ,já deve haver fogo*,lá fora estão 26.4ºC e 24%HR.



É um incêndio numa fábrica de papel em Vila Velha de Rodão.


----------



## Albifriorento (3 Mai 2016 às 15:53)

Venho há pouco da zona de Malpica do Tejo, e dessa zona via-se bem a coluna de fumo .

Muito calar por agora, céu limpo e uma brisa agradável que infelizmente não chega para refrescar.


----------



## huguh (3 Mai 2016 às 17:53)

Tarde bem quente por aqui, já se está bem à sombra
Muitos barcos já pelo cais, ainda se fazem as ultimas limpezas das cheias e ainda a parte mais baixa do cais está com água


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2016 às 19:11)

Thomar disse:


> É um incêndio numa fábrica de papel em Vila Velha de Rodão.


Obrigado,já estou dentro do acontecimento,cheguei entrar várias vezes nessa fábrica em serviço técnico.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2016 às 19:14)

Boas...continua uma tarde primavera em estado puro ,sol e temperatura em alta,com 26.3ºC e 24%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Mai 2016 às 21:45)

Boas, foi um dia de "verão", bastante quente, com 31,0ºC de máxima, de momento 17,4ºC,


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2016 às 21:51)

Boas...noite calma,quase sem vento ,ainda com 21.9ºC e 31%HR.

Dados de hoje 15.3ºC / 27.3ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Mai 2016 às 23:23)

Boas, 13,3°C


----------



## MSantos (3 Mai 2016 às 23:28)

Boa noite!

Dia de quase Verão pela Reserva da Faia Brava, (suponho que aqui em Figueira tenha sido um pouco mais fresco) com céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## belem (3 Mai 2016 às 23:47)

MSantos disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Dia de quase Verão pela Reserva da Faia Brava, (suponho que aqui em Figueira tenha sido um pouco mais fresco) com céu limpo e vento fraco.



Sim, entre Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo e a Reserva da Faia Brava, tenho observado boas diferenças de temperatura. Então se formos mesmo para as partes baixas do vale do Côa (que são relativamente perto), a diferença ainda é maior.


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Mai 2016 às 00:16)

Boas, por aqui 12,1°C


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Mai 2016 às 07:38)

Bom dia, céu com algumas nuvens altas,  8,1°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2016 às 10:32)

Bom dia .

Por aqui o sol ainda manda ...vai aquecendo,com 21.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2016 às 13:07)

Boas...mais nuvens altas e sol meio passado ,abafado o ambiente ,com 24.1ºC e 33%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2016 às 19:20)

Boas...a tarde foi sem sol e continua ,nuvens mais compactas agora para o final do dia,com 22.8ºC e 39%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2016 às 22:26)

Boas...céu meio nublado e vento fraco,com 19.5ºC e 37%HR.

Dados de hoje 16.2ºC / 25.2ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Mai 2016 às 22:33)

Boas, mais um dia quente e nublado, de momento 17,3°C


----------



## MSantos (4 Mai 2016 às 23:56)

belem disse:


> Sim, entre Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo e a Reserva da Faia Brava, tenho observado boas diferenças de temperatura. Então se formos mesmo para as partes baixas do vale do Côa (que são relativamente perto), a diferença ainda é maior.



Sem duvida, tenho sentido isso na pele, mesmo durante o Inverno essa diferença era notória. As zonas mais próximas do Côa aquecem bem mais do que a zona envolvente.


----------



## MSantos (4 Mai 2016 às 23:58)

Boas!

Mais um dia com cheiro a Verão, mas hoje com uma tarde com céu encoberto por nuvens altas e o tempo algo abafado, diria mesmo tempo a ameaçar trovoada.


----------



## huguh (5 Mai 2016 às 00:05)

mas que bela noite. Bem amena, sem vento
Esperemos que a chuva dos proximos dias não faça subir muito o Douro.. o café do cais já está de novo quase a abrir como na ultima vez antes das cheias, e o rio já está com um caudal bem alto.
Aliás nem sei como os barcos estão a navegar já que estão praticamente com o seu fundo à altura do cais... o €€€ fala mais alto


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Mai 2016 às 06:41)

Bom dia, já vai caindo 14,3°C e 
1,0mm acumulado.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Mai 2016 às 07:55)

Boas, vai   fraco mas certinho, 2,2mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2016 às 10:58)

Bom dia.

Desde as 5h da matina que ainda não parou de chover certinha,com 14.1ºC e 10.0mm.

Já agora ...para quem tinha marcado 1 semana de férias no sul de Espanha,já a partir deste sábado dia 7,desta vez...tive mesmo que acreditar nos modelos a longo prazo,há 8 dias atrás ,não deu para esperar mais,esta segunda feira passada,pelas nove horas certas já estava a bater na porta da agência,se ainda havia vagas para mais tarde,como esperava,nesta altura do campeonato,já não havia para o mês Maio,mas houve uma alma algures nalgum lado que se lembrou desistir das férias  nessa manhã...há gente com sorte ,vou na ultima semana completa de Maio.


----------



## gomas (5 Mai 2016 às 13:40)

hoje dia diferente chuva sempre a cair
temperatura em queda


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2016 às 14:06)

Boas ...continua certo os aguaceiros ,com 14.9ºC e 13.0mm.


----------



## huguh (5 Mai 2016 às 14:19)

por aqui tem estado a chover toda a manhã
sem muita intensidade mas sempre certinha


----------



## MSantos (5 Mai 2016 às 16:42)

Boas!

Dia bem diferente dos anteriores. 

Hoje temos tido um dia de céu encoberto marcado por períodos de chuva, estão 15ºC na estação do WU de Pinhel.


----------



## Nickname (5 Mai 2016 às 17:40)

Todas as estações do wunderground entre os 12 e os 17mm, num raio de 40km, bem bom.
Viseu(aeródromo) ia com 14.8/15.2mm até às 17h


----------



## MSantos (5 Mai 2016 às 18:28)

Olá de novo!

A chuva tem sido mais persistente desde o meio da tarde aqui pela Raia da Beira Alta, mas não tem sido muito intensa.


----------



## MSantos (5 Mai 2016 às 19:10)

MSantos disse:


> Olá de novo!
> 
> A chuva tem sido mais persistente desde o meio da tarde aqui pela Raia da Beira Alta, mas não tem sido muito intensa.



Cai agora uma forte chuvada, até faz fumo! 

No radar é visível aqui para esta zona uma mancha amarela/alaranjada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2016 às 19:38)

Boas...a chuva só parou,pouco depois das 17h,cerca de 12h seguidas com chuva ,parou nos 17.0mm,a máxima de hoje,que ainda é da noite passada,pelas 0h39m,céu só muito nublado e vento fraco,com 14.2ºC e 97%HR.


----------



## huguh (5 Mai 2016 às 20:10)

Chove com bastante intensidade na última meia hora


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Mai 2016 às 21:15)

Boas, dia marcado por aguaceiros fracos, por vezes moderado sempre a cair, 15,6°C e 17,2mm acumulado.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Mai 2016 às 22:03)

Chuva fraca 15,3ºC e 18,5mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2016 às 22:16)

Boas ...a chuva está de volta já algum tempo,com 12.7ºC...mínima de momento.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Mai 2016 às 22:50)

15,2ºC e 18,7mm de


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Mai 2016 às 23:37)

Ainda 15,2°C e 19,5mm de  pode ser que chegue aos 20


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Mai 2016 às 07:40)

Bom dia, ontem ficou pelos 19,7mm, hoje vai em 2,0mm com 14,8°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2016 às 11:24)

Bom dia .

Depois uma noite quase sem chuva...está de volta em força ,com 13.5ºC e 5.0mm.

Dados de ontem 12.7ºC / 19.2ºC e 17.0mm de .


----------



## MSantos (6 Mai 2016 às 14:28)

Boa tarde!

Aqui por F.C.Rodrigo temo mais um dia de céu encoberto e chuva tal como ontem, no entanto tal como se previa hoje está mais fresco, a estação do WU de Pinhel marca 12.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2016 às 15:11)

Boas ...continua ,mas mais fraca,com 14.2ºC e 7.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Mai 2016 às 17:01)

Boas, aguaceiros fracos durante o dia, rendeu apenas 6,2mm de momento 14,3°C.


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Mai 2016 às 20:07)

Boas, 13,3°C e 7,2mm   fraca.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2016 às 20:25)

Boas...tarde nublada e sem chover,céu mais aberto e temperatura a descer,vento virou para NWW,com 12.4ºC...mínima de momento.


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Mai 2016 às 21:53)

Boas, 13,0°C e 7,7mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2016 às 10:39)

Bom dia .

Esta noite não choveu...de momento só nublado ,com 12.2ºC e 74%HR.

Dados de ontem 10.4ºC / 14.9ºC e 7.0mm de .


----------



## Serrano (7 Mai 2016 às 11:37)

Chuva fraca no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar uns frescos 9.6°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2016 às 12:35)

Boas...já chegou a ,ainda muito fraca,com 11.7ºC e 88%HR...pressão a baixar .


----------



## huguh (7 Mai 2016 às 12:58)

por aqui praticamente ainda não choveu esta manhã, apenas chuviscos muito fracos


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Mai 2016 às 13:25)

Boas tardes, por aqui também não chuveu o vento começa a ficar mais forte,  de momento 14,2°C e 1005hPa.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Mai 2016 às 14:30)

Boas, o vento está mais forte de SSE com 14,1°C e 1004hPa. Acumulação 0,2mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2016 às 15:18)

Boas...isto já virou para aguaceiros  com vento moderado de SSE,com 12.4ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Paulo H (7 Mai 2016 às 15:31)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...isto já virou para aguaceiros  com vento moderado de SSE,com 12.4ºC e 1.0mm.



Acabei de ver passar no meu quintal, uma gaivota argentia (daquelas mais comuns). Nunca tinha visto em C.Branco!

Será que auguram tempestade no mar, vários dias?!

Continua a chover..


----------



## huguh (7 Mai 2016 às 15:46)

já chove bem


----------



## MSantos (7 Mai 2016 às 17:14)

Boa tarde!

Aqui por F.C.Roddrigo temos vento com rajadas por vezes fortes e alguma precipitação fraca. Olhando para o radar vê-se que o pior ainda estará para vir.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Mai 2016 às 17:29)

Boa tarde. Sei que tenho andado desaparecido, mas os últimos dias não têm oferecido grande coisa para relatar, e para piorar a situação quando o tempo chega a estar interessante não estou eu disponível para fazer qualquer observação.

Atualmente vai chovendo normalmente, com períodos alternados de chuva fraca a mais moderada, pelo GFS as maiores chuvadas estão previstas durante a noite, logo se verá a validade do aviso amarelo do IPMA de ''chuva/aguaceiros'' normais . Relativamente ao vento, tem soprado também fraco com algumas rajadas mais moderadas.

Não tenho dados de temperatura, tive de limpar o rs de rolo por causa do pó e da bicharada.

A cerejeira que aqui tenho já se despediu das flores, agora reinam as folhas que proporcionam esconderijos aos Verdilhões:





Verdilhão (_Carduelis chloris_)


----------



## CascaPenense (7 Mai 2016 às 17:50)

Boa tarde a todos! Depois de muitos anos a ser um visitante regular deste site, finalmente registei-me! Sou natural de Cascais, mas residente em Ribeira de Pena desde Novembro. Não possuo nenhuma estação meteorológica, mas num futuro próximo espero adquirir uma. De momento a minha contribuição para este fórum será com o relato visual do estado do tempo. Saudações meteorológicas a todos!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2016 às 18:05)

Boas ...por aqui os aguaceiros,ainda em modo brando ,mas não para,com 12.3ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Mai 2016 às 19:14)

Boas, chove com mais intensidade vento moderado com rajada máxima de 32km/h, de momento 14,7°C e 6,2mm, 999hPa.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Mai 2016 às 19:46)

Primeiro período de chuva forte do dia, as nuvens baixas desfilam a grande velocidade.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Mai 2016 às 20:07)

Continua a   com 7,7mm e 14,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2016 às 20:25)

Boas ...por cá continua no mesmo regime de aguaceiros ,já houve um período mais intenso de chuva,pressão a baixar bem 999.0hpa,vento mais intenso de SSE...está mesmo um dia de inverno ,com 11.7ºC e 7.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Mai 2016 às 20:30)

Temperatura a baixar 13,5ºC e 11,2mm de


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Mai 2016 às 21:21)

Boas, aguaceiros e vento de S a SW fraco a moderado com 12,5mm de acumulação, 13,8ºC e ainda 999hPa.


----------



## huguh (7 Mai 2016 às 21:29)

chuva moderada a forte nas últimas 2 horas. bela rega


----------



## huguh (7 Mai 2016 às 22:06)

que chuvada!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2016 às 22:09)

Boas ...vai aumentando a chuva ,com 11.3ºC e 12.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Mai 2016 às 22:10)

Boas, o barómetro baixou para 998hPa, com 13,8ºC e 14,2mm uma rajada de vento à pouco de 32,4km/h de W, rodou agora para SW


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2016 às 22:33)

Agora chove bem .


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Mai 2016 às 22:57)

Boas, por aqui parou de chover e a temperatura subiu para os 14,8ºC, vento fraco de W


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2016 às 23:12)

Boas...choveu bem ,abrandou a chuva,só aguaceiros ,com 11.6ºC e 19.0mm.


----------



## MSantos (7 Mai 2016 às 23:14)

Boa noite! 

Desde o inicio da noite a chuva tem caido de forma mais consistente por aqui, sem nunca ser muito forte. Registo 9.4ºC.


----------



## MSantos (7 Mai 2016 às 23:16)

CascaPenense disse:


> Boa tarde a todos! Depois de muitos anos a ser um visitante regular deste site, finalmente registei-me! Sou natural de Cascais, mas residente em Ribeira de Pena desde Novembro. Não possuo nenhuma estação meteorológica, mas num futuro próximo espero adquirir uma. De momento a minha contribuição para este fórum será com o relato visual do estado do tempo. Saudações meteorológicas a todos!



Bem-vindo! 

APELO A TODOS OS VISITANTES QUE FICAM NA SOMBRA A REGISTAREM-SE E A COMENTAREM!


----------



## huguh (7 Mai 2016 às 23:36)

tudo calminho nos ultimos 30min. já praticamente não chove


----------



## MSantos (8 Mai 2016 às 00:12)

Olá de novo!

O novo dia começa com chuva forte e também algum vento, mas não tão forte como durante a tarde de ontem. Registo 9.7ºC

Neste momento uma larga área com ecos amarelos/laranjas no radar atravessa o distrito da Guarda.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Mai 2016 às 07:03)

Bom dia, barómetro em baixa, 995hPa, com céu muito nublado a S com 13,5ºC e 1,0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Mai 2016 às 07:31)

Vista para Sul já com chuva (por telemóvel):


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Mai 2016 às 07:33)

Vista para E (por telemóvel):


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Mai 2016 às 08:25)

Boas, continuam os aguaceiros fracos com 3,5mm e 13,1ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Mai 2016 às 10:21)

Boas, mais abertas intervaladas com aguaceiros 6,0mm e 14,1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2016 às 10:40)

Bom dia .

A manhã começa com aguaceiros fortes ...mais um dia de inverno ,com 11.7ºC e a pressão em baixa com 997.0hpa...de vai nos 5.0mm.

Dados de ontem 9.1ºC / 12.8ºC e 21.0mm de .


----------



## Serrano (8 Mai 2016 às 10:52)

8.6°C no Sarzedo, com muita chuva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2016 às 12:37)

Boas ...noite de todo...muita,com 13.7ºC e 7.0mm.


----------



## MSantos (8 Mai 2016 às 12:41)

Bom dia!

Períodos de chuva forte aqui pela Raia da Beira Alta, está frio para Maio, registo 9.2ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Mai 2016 às 12:47)

Boas, já não chove, o vento aumentou de intensidade do quadrante S a SW, 16,9ºC com este aspecto para Sul, (por telemóvel):


----------



## MSantos (8 Mai 2016 às 13:04)

Por aqui deu-se uma quebra na intensidade da precipitação, continua a chover mas agora cai fraco, no entanto o céu mantém-se encoberto.

A forte precipitação que se abateu por aqui durante quase 1hora foi devido a esta mancha com ecos amarelos que passou por aqui::


----------



## huguh (8 Mai 2016 às 14:04)

por aqui apenas alguns aguaceiros durante a manhã, não tem chovido grande coisa
vento moderado


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 14:10)

Muita chuva pela Serra da Estrela e Beiras este Maio.

Detalhe horário da precipitação dos últimos quatro dias:







e o mês segue já com totais superiores a 100 mm em várias estações serranas:


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Mai 2016 às 14:12)

Boas, por aqui escureceu, volta a chuva novamente, 15,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2016 às 14:17)

Boas ...não para ,com 13.2ºC e 13.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Mai 2016 às 14:23)

Aí estão umas fotos
Norte




HPIM6561 by Manuel Lopes, no Flickr

Este




HPIM6560 by Manuel Lopes, no Flickr

Sul




HPIM6559 by Manuel Lopes, no Flickr


----------



## DaniFR (8 Mai 2016 às 15:16)

Voltou a nevar na Torre:


----------



## huguh (8 Mai 2016 às 15:34)

volta a chuva


----------



## WiiSky70 (8 Mai 2016 às 15:36)

Andam trovões por aqui no interior norte , já ontem há noite andavam. 

De momento fortes aguaçeiros


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Mai 2016 às 16:15)

Boa tarde.
Aqui em termos de trovoada nada de nada como já se aperceberam. As células mais interessantes passam nas costas no Caramulo, junto ao litoral.
Restam para aqui somente aguaceiros moderados a fortes. Parece que nem com os 700 e pouco J/Kg de CAPE isto vai trovejar (Já sei que CAPE não é tudo)

Abate-se mais um aguaceiro forte.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Mai 2016 às 16:54)

Mais um arco de células a passar atrás do Caramulo , aquela linha de Anadia a Águeda é que anda em festa aqui nem para ver ao largo dá, porque o Caramulo tem um capacete de nuvens baixas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2016 às 17:09)

Boas ...tarde com brutais descargas...de ,agora faz sol ,com 14.7ºC e 18.0mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Mai 2016 às 17:46)

Mais uma chuvada monumental com rajadas de vento forte


----------



## huguh (8 Mai 2016 às 18:03)

tem estado a chover forte e feio a espaços na ultima hora e meia


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2016 às 18:13)

Boas...novamente tudo sossegado ,há bocado foram 10 minutos desassossego ,chuva e vento,com 13.7ºC e subiu para os 21.0mm.


----------



## WiiSky70 (8 Mai 2016 às 18:17)

Mais trovoada e nuvens "ameaçantes"


----------



## huguh (8 Mai 2016 às 18:34)

chove torrencialmente!!


----------



## PedroAfonso (8 Mai 2016 às 19:08)

O caudal do Zêzere e dos afluentes é capaz de aumentar mais um pouco já que na serra não pára de chover.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Mai 2016 às 19:27)

Há pouco uma célula em Santa Comba Dão ainda produziu um relâmpago. Mas acabou por dar só mais uma brutal chuvada,* como neste momento, que volta a chover a potes*. Trovoada onde andas tu?

Nem uma única foto consegui fazer de uma célula, vou dedicar-me aos pássaros.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Mai 2016 às 19:30)

Chuva torrencial agora, chove mesmo muito forte.


----------



## huguh (8 Mai 2016 às 19:49)

por aqui não pára de chover também


----------



## WiiSky70 (8 Mai 2016 às 20:16)

Clarão há 1 minuto atrás !!!


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Mai 2016 às 21:22)

Boas, tarde de aguaceiros fracos com boas abertas e sol, agora mais nublado com 999hPa 14,8ºC e 8,5mm de


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Mai 2016 às 22:33)

Aguaceiros fracos com 14,2ºC e 9,0mm


----------



## huguh (8 Mai 2016 às 22:52)

mais uma boa chuvada


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2016 às 23:37)

Boas...por aqui continua tudo calmo já algumas horas,só nublado e vento mais calmo,com 11.4ºC e 95%HR.


----------



## huguh (9 Mai 2016 às 01:20)

chove de novo moderado!
bela linha de precipitação está a atravessar o norte/centro


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Mai 2016 às 07:27)

Bom dia, céu muito nublado com 14,5°C e 0,5mm de  1000hPa, vento fraco de SW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2016 às 11:32)

Bom dia .

Muita nuvem engrossar em volta e o sol quente ...quando aparece,com 15.8ºC e algum vento.

Dados de ontem 10.5ºC / 15.1ºC e 21.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2016 às 11:55)

Os primeiros aguaceiros do dia e com vento .


----------



## Dematos (9 Mai 2016 às 12:08)

Oiço trovoada!!!


----------



## Dematos (9 Mai 2016 às 12:16)

Cada vez mais perto!


----------



## Dematos (9 Mai 2016 às 12:37)

Mais uma chuvada, depois de3/4  trovões ouvidos! Agora, ainda vai caindo mas já a aliviar, 13,5°C!


----------



## huguh (9 Mai 2016 às 12:38)

manhã com aguaceiros moderados
Agora chove intensamente


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2016 às 12:59)

Boas...chuva,vento e trovoada ,noite de todo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2016 às 13:08)

Boas...grande chuvada,temperatura caiu a pique, por cima ,com 11.7ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2016 às 13:27)

Boas...esta já passou,refrescou bastante ,ainda muito nublado,com 11.2ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2016 às 13:56)

Nublado e alguns pingos,com 11.0ºC...mínima do dia.


----------



## huguh (9 Mai 2016 às 14:40)

tem sido um chove, pára, chove,pára na última hora
agora cai moderada e certinha


----------



## DaniFR (9 Mai 2016 às 15:54)

*33,2mm* acumulados na EMA do Pinhão (Santa Bárbara), entre as 13h e as 14h.
Tendo em conta que nos dias anteriores esta estação registou sempre acumulados inferiores a 1mm, devem ter lá ido desentupir o pluviómetro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2016 às 16:18)

Boas...continua muito nublado e alguns pingos,com 13.8ºC.


----------



## Thomar (9 Mai 2016 às 16:40)

T


DaniFR disse:


> *33,2mm* acumulados na EMA do Pinhão (Santa Bárbara), entre as 13h e as 14h.
> Tendo em conta que nos dias anteriores esta estação registou sempre acumulados inferiores a 1mm, devem ter lá ido desentupir o pluviómetro.


Também reparei nesse valor que deve estar errado, se virmos o histórico da estação não acumulava nada e de repente 33mm sem nenhuma célula potente em cima.


----------



## carlitinhos (9 Mai 2016 às 16:44)

bem recorde nacional no dia 7.5, isto por aqui ja tem muita agua, as cerejas mesmo verdes ja começam a abrir as tão devastadoras "rachas", está a ficar feio para o sector, a ver vamos o que ainda nos espera.




StormRic disse:


> Muita chuva pela Serra da Estrela e Beiras este Maio.
> 
> Detalhe horário da precipitação dos últimos quatro dias:
> 
> ...


----------



## huguh (9 Mai 2016 às 16:53)

chove forte e feio ! vento moderado


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mai 2016 às 16:57)

carlitinhos disse:


> bem recorde nacional no dia 7.5, isto por aqui ja tem muita agua, as cerejas mesmo verdes ja começam a abrir as tão devastadoras "rachas", está a ficar feio para o sector, a ver vamos o que ainda nos espera.


Sim é terrível. Hoje estive a ver e já tinha cerejinhas podres na árvore... muito mau!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2016 às 16:58)

Mais uma descarga  neste momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2016 às 17:20)

Esta já passou,de subiu para os 5.0mm,não tarda mais,a SSW,de novo muito escuro .


----------



## AnDré (9 Mai 2016 às 17:55)

A neve vai acumulando no alto da Serra da Estrela.


----------



## MSantos (9 Mai 2016 às 18:50)

Boas! 

Dia de aguaceiros por aqui, principalmente durante a tarde, sendo que alguns dos aguaceiros foram fortes. Por volta da 13h ainda se ouviram uns trovões distantes, mas não passou disso.

Por agora cai mais um forte aguaceiro, com 9.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2016 às 19:16)

Boas...ainda houve alguns aguaceiros,de momento com abertas e sol ,com 12.1ºC e 92%HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Mai 2016 às 19:30)

Fotos da chegada de aguaceiros moderadados a fortes com rajadas também bastante fortes, pelas 15h:50m


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Mai 2016 às 21:20)

Boa noite, manha com nuvens e pouca chuva, a tarde foi diferente com mais chuva, por vezes forte e sem trovoadas, de momento vai caindo com 12,2ºC 8,2mm e 1007hPa.

hoje pelas 19:15




PANO_20160509_191918 by Manuel Lopes, no Flickr




IMG_20160509_192656 by Manuel Lopes, no Flickr




IMG_20160509_192649 by Manuel Lopes, no Flickr


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Mai 2016 às 22:08)

Aguaceiro torrencial agora


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2016 às 22:18)

Boas...tudo calmo ,quase sem vento,nuvens altas ,com 10.5ºC e 91%HR.


----------



## huguh (9 Mai 2016 às 22:49)

a chuva voltou nos últimos minutos


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Mai 2016 às 23:24)

Poente de hoje com nebulosidade muito baixa no Caramulo, fotos tiradas pelas 20h:30m, momentos antes de se iniciarem aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## MSantos (9 Mai 2016 às 23:55)

Boa noite!

Depois de uma tarde animada em aguaceiros, temos por agora, tempo calmo e sem precipitação, está fresco, estão 7.7ºC.


----------



## huguh (9 Mai 2016 às 23:58)

noite calma por aqui
pelo radar parece que ainda vem aí talvez mais um aguaceirozito mas depois a torneira deve fechar por umas horas


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Mai 2016 às 07:30)

Bom dia, acordei com chuva, de momento não cai, 11,9ºC 1004hPa e 7,0mm de


----------



## DaniFR (10 Mai 2016 às 11:42)

* Queda de neve levou ao corte de estradas na Serra da Estrela *

A queda de neve esta madrugada,dia 10 de maio de 2016, no maciço central da Serra da Estrela levou ao corte dos acessos à Torre.

Foram cortadas as ligações entre Piornos/Torre e Torre/Lagoa Comprida desde as 8h15, não havendo para já previsões quanto à reabertura.

Durante o dia de hoje ainda poderá nevar mais na Estrela.

O Instituto do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) prevê para hoje céu muito nublado, aguaceiros, que podem ser pontualmente fortes, de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada, em especial nas regiões centro e sul e possibilidade de queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela até ao final da manhã e para o final do dia

CentroTV


----------



## Albifriorento (10 Mai 2016 às 11:54)

Boas.

Desde de manhã que ainda, quase, que não parou, ora mais forte, ora mais fraca.

Por agora, céu coberto com nuvens baixas, bastantes uniformes, a escurecer o dia, e a chuva vai continuando, mais ou menos certinha.


----------



## huguh (10 Mai 2016 às 12:23)

boas

por aqui está a passar tudo ao lado. manhã sem chuva desde as 8:30


----------



## huguh (10 Mai 2016 às 12:47)

Finalmente aí está ela, chove moderado
Quanto ao Douro subiu mais um pouco desde ontem mas nada que se compare às cheias que já tivemos este ano


----------



## carlitinhos (10 Mai 2016 às 13:17)

bem isto não para desde as cinco da manhã tem sido descarregar em cima da Cova da Beira como á muito não se via, não tenho condições para medir precipitação mas caros foristas que dia de chuva e como vai ficando "negra" a situação dos produtores de cereja, este ano a economia local vai-se sentir e á grande para mal da nossa zona, acompanhando.


----------



## Dematos (10 Mai 2016 às 13:22)

Acordei pelas 6:00 com uma valente carga de água; foi cerca de 40minutos de chuva forte, eu diria de torrencial até, a cair certinha, até me arrepiei!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2016 às 13:31)

Bom dia .

Desde as 5h da madrugada que ainda não parou de ...mesmo de inverno o dia ,com 11.2ºC e vai nos 21.0mm.

Dados de ontem 10.2ºC / 16.5ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## huguh (10 Mai 2016 às 13:55)

chove intensamente!


----------



## MSantos (10 Mai 2016 às 14:29)

Boas!

Durante a manhã andei pela Guarda, por lá as condições foram de períodos de chuva moderada. Por agora já em F.C. Rodrigo temos céu encoberto a ameaçar mais uma carga de água.


----------



## huguh (10 Mai 2016 às 18:12)

mais uns aguaceiros moderados com vento moderado a acompanhar


----------



## huguh (10 Mai 2016 às 19:15)

por aqui agora umas abertas que até dão para ver céu azul e ter sol! já não o via há alguns dias


----------



## pedro303 (10 Mai 2016 às 19:20)

Boas, em Viseu agora troveja bem


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2016 às 19:36)

Boas...a tarde já foi sem chuva,sol e nuvens,fora algum aguaceiro de passagem,com 12.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## dahon (10 Mai 2016 às 19:37)

pedro303 disse:


> Boas, em Viseu agora troveja bem


É verdade e acabou com um petardo daqueles...assustei-me pois estava a mais ou menos 4|5 km da maioria dos relâmpagos a apreciar o espectáculo e do nada veio um bem perto. Eu quase que aposto que seria uma descarga positiva do topo da bigorna mas não tenho a certeza pois só vi o clarão seguido do trovão quase instantâneo.

Edit: Já me esquecia de referir que a certa altura havia claramente rotação na base da célula. Mas nunca foi além disso.


----------



## huguh (10 Mai 2016 às 21:15)

Vai chovendo moderado por aqui.
Entretanto o café da beira rio já foi esvaziado pelos bombeiros e durante a noite o rio irá inundar de novo o cais


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Mai 2016 às 21:49)

dahon disse:


> É verdade e acabou com um petardo daqueles...assustei-me pois estava a mais ou menos 4|5 km da maioria dos relâmpagos a apreciar o espectáculo e do nada veio um bem perto. Eu quase que aposto que seria uma descarga positiva do topo da bigorna mas não tenho a certeza pois só vi o clarão seguido do trovão quase instantâneo.
> 
> Edit: Já me esquecia de referir que a certa altura havia claramente rotação na base da célula. Mas nunca foi além disso.



Fica aqui uma assinatura de radar possivelmente representativa desse momento, de facto a imagem até parece mostrar um género de um gancho, e se tinha rotação era quase de certeza uma supercélula.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2016 às 22:07)

Boas...tudo calmo com céu pouco nublado,com 10.8ºC e 85%HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Mai 2016 às 23:21)

huguh disse:


> Vai chovendo moderado por aqui.
> Entretanto o café da beira rio já foi esvaziado pelos bombeiros e durante a noite o rio irá inundar de novo o cais



O comentário que vem junto com a foto no facebook não é correto.
Do lado espanhol teêm tido imenso cuidado no controlo das barragens.
Nos últimos tempos (semanas) as barragens tem estado quase sempre nos 100% no Douro espanhol, com cuidado para evitar ao máximo descargas que provoquem estragos maiores em terras lusas. Se assim não fosse, por esta altura já uma grande cheia teríamos tido tanto na Régua como nas zonas ribeirinhas de Gaia e do Porto.
A chuva em Abril, combinada com o degelo das montanhas Leonesas, bem como a chuva que teima em cair, são responsáveis por terem as barragens sempre no limite.
Se libertassem muito caudal repentinamente, mesmo que para criar espaço de armazenagem para futuras chuvas, estariam a contribuir para aumentar as cheias - que neste momento apenas são marginais, são limitadas ao leito de cheia natural - o que não é natural é edificarem esplanadas e jardins neste tipo de leito...


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Mai 2016 às 23:28)

Por aqui o dia não passou de ameaças, que eu me tenha apercebido, ocorreram ainda 2 trovões muito próximos daqui e em células distintas, o 1º numa célula que passou de raspão pelo Caramulo, da qual tive oportunidade de tirar algumas fotos, se bem que já não foram as melhores porque chegou a ver-se muito bem a bigorna.
Assinatura de radar (célula um pouco enfraquecida já):





Alguns apontamentos apressados dessa mesma célula pelas 17h:50m:













Mais tarde pelas 18h:40m ouviu-se de novo um trovão bastante próximo ao qual se sucederam aguaceiros muito fortes acompanhados de granizo - imagem de radar:


----------



## MSantos (10 Mai 2016 às 23:29)

Boa noite!

Mais um dia de muitos aguaceiros de variada intensidade, hoje não notei nenhuma atividade elétrica. Por agora registo 8.5ºC.

E amanha deverá ser um dia com mais instabilidade, que rica Primavera temos tido!


----------



## huguh (11 Mai 2016 às 00:08)

Aristocrata disse:


> O comentário que vem junto com a foto no facebook não é correto.
> Do lado espanhol teêm tido imenso cuidado no controlo das barragens.
> Nos últimos tempos (semanas) as barragens tem estado quase sempre nos 100% no Douro espanhol, com cuidado para evitar ao máximo descargas que provoquem estragos maiores em terras lusas. Se assim não fosse, por esta altura já uma grande cheia teríamos tido tanto na Régua como nas zonas ribeirinhas de Gaia e do Porto.
> A chuva em Abril, combinada com o degelo das montanhas Leonesas, bem como a chuva que teima em cair, são responsáveis por terem as barragens sempre no limite.
> Se libertassem muito caudal repentinamente, mesmo que para criar espaço de armazenagem para futuras chuvas, estariam a contribuir para aumentar as cheias - que neste momento apenas são marginais, são limitadas ao leito de cheia natural - o que não é natural é edificarem esplanadas e jardins neste tipo de leito...



Nós aqui que nos interessamos por estas coisas e sabemos mais informações do que a grande parte do resto da população percebemos, mas sabes que para o resto das pessoas que vêem isto e para quem tem negócio ali mesmo sendo em leito de cheia, é difícil de explicar tanta cheia seguida, mas sempre foi assim. Ainda me lembro de ser criança e já se estranhava sempre tanta cheia.
Aliás já desde 2006 que o rio não sobe uns 13/14metros para ir à avenida, portanto desde aí que não temos uma cheia "a sério", o que também se deve valorizar porque não é por ter chovido menos estes anos que ele não sobe mais.

Quanto ao tempo, noite tranquila por aqui. Não chove desde as 22.30


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 06:49)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Fotos da chegada de aguaceiros moderadados a fortes com rajadas também bastante fortes, pelas 15h:50m





Manmarlopes disse:


> hoje pelas 19:15



Liiindos!!  põe nos fenómenos ópticos atmosféricos. 



Mr. Neves disse:


> Poente de hoje com nebulosidade muito baixa no Caramulo, fotos tiradas pelas 20h:30m, momentos antes de se iniciarem aguaceiros moderados.





Mr. Neves disse:


> Alguns apontamentos apressados dessa mesma célula pelas 17h:50m:



Fotas lindíssimas! Adoro esta paisagem, árvores, hortas, Caramulo ao fundo. Belos céus!
Venham mais!  ( e passarinhos também!)


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Mai 2016 às 07:42)

Bom dia, ontem acumulou 9,7mm com trovoada, hoje ainda não choveu mas está o céu carregado, com 12,9ºC e 1005hPa.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 09:42)

Já foram bem excedidos os 200 mm em Maio na Serra da Estrela.

Resumo do mês dentro em pouco.

Até às 8h de hoje:
Covilhã (MeteoCovilhã): *249,6 mm valor excepcional para apenas uma semana de chuva *(estará a funcionar bem?)
Penhas Douradas: *206,2 mm*
Guarda: *198,1 mm*
Fundão: *161,5 mm*
Covilhã (aeródromo):* 158,6*
Aldeia do Souto: *157,7
*
Atendendo a que a precipitação tem vindo de SSW ou Sul, a encosta sueste da serra tem recebido bastante mais que outras zonas. O valor de MeteoCovilhã até está de acordo com Guarda e as outras estações deste lado da serra; Penhas Douradas recebe mais quando é do quadrante Oeste.


----------



## Thomar (11 Mai 2016 às 10:02)

StormRic disse:


> Já foram bem excedidos os 200 mm em Maio na Serra da Estrela.
> 
> Resumo do mês dentro em pouco.
> 
> ...



Esses valores são capaz de estar correctos, a estação da meteocovilhã fica na encosta e é capaz de acumular mais com entradas de sul como disseste.
Por exemplo, no wunderground existem duas estações, uma no Tortosendo (netnamo) que no espaço de uma semana já acumulou* 147.1 mm*, e outra na Covilhã que no espaço de uma semana acumulou* 206.2mm!*


----------



## MSantos (11 Mai 2016 às 10:22)

Boas!

Manhã de céu muito nublado por vezes com pequenas abertas, mas com a ameaça de chuva sempre presente, no entanto ainda não passou de ameaça já que apenas tem havido uns uns pingos dispersos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Mai 2016 às 11:11)

StormRic disse:


> Já foram bem excedidos os 200 mm em Maio na Serra da Estrela.
> 
> Resumo do mês dentro em pouco.
> 
> ...



De qualquer das formas é uma diferença colossal entre a estação do Alfredo e do IPMA...
Custa-me a crer.


----------



## Nickname (11 Mai 2016 às 11:17)

Alguns chuviscos na última hora.
Bem fresquinho, com 10.8ºC


----------



## DaniFR (11 Mai 2016 às 11:38)




----------



## PedroNTSantos (11 Mai 2016 às 12:29)

StormRic disse:


> Já foram bem excedidos os 200 mm em Maio na Serra da Estrela.
> 
> Resumo do mês dentro em pouco.
> 
> ...





Flaviense21 disse:


> De qualquer das formas é uma diferença colossal entre a estação do Alfredo e do IPMA...
> Custa-me a crer.



Sendo eu da Covilhã e apesar de não ser estudioso do clima (nem sequer de um ponto de vista meramente amador) acho essa diferença perfeitamente plausível se estivermos a falar de fenómenos de precipitação claramente influenciados pela orografia, uma vez que a estação do Alfredo (Meteocovilha) se situa a 750 m de altitude e a do aeródromo (IPMA) a 450 m.
Recordo que em termos de precipitação anual, se não estou enganado e de acordo com os mapas da Suzanne Daveau (*ver aqui*), os valores na cidade (encosta) andam nos 1600 mm, enquanto na zona do aeródromo já estarão quase nos 1000 mm. Isto apesar de em linha reta ser uma distância muito curta...


----------



## Nickname (11 Mai 2016 às 13:03)

Começou agora a chover com mais intensidade
11.9ºC


----------



## huguh (11 Mai 2016 às 13:35)

por aqui chove moderado nos últimos minutos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2016 às 13:36)

Bom dia .

Por cá continua a ...desde o meio da manhã que ainda não parou,em forma de aguaceiros e certos ,com 11.7ºC e 2.0mm.

Dados de ontem 9.3ºC / 15.6ºC e 21.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2016 às 14:09)

Boas...foram 10 minutos bem chovidos ,já aumentou para os 6.0mm,com 11.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Mai 2016 às 14:12)

Boas, por Arganil aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2016 às 15:34)

Boas ...os aguaceiros fracos continuam,com 12.3ºC e 7.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (11 Mai 2016 às 15:51)

*10.8ºC*
Continua a chuva fraca a moderada.

Dados de Viseu(aeródromo)
110.2mm no mês de Maio, até às 14h de hoje
*1080.4mm* em 2016 (faltam pouco mais de 120mm para se atingir a média anual)


*1641mm* em Varzielas, Serra do Caramulo(740m) até às 2h de hoje.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2016 às 17:28)

Boas...chove torrencialmente com vento .


----------



## Dan (11 Mai 2016 às 17:36)

Boas.

Mais um dia pouco habitual para esta altura do ano, não tanto pela precipitação, mas mais pelos valores de temperatura.
Uma manhã fresca de nevoeiro com valores de 4ºC / 5ºC. O resto do dia foi fresco, nublado, com alguns aguaceiros, mais ou menos intensos e até com algum granizo.
Chuva fraca e 11ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2016 às 17:55)

Boas...foram 3/4 minutos de chuva e vento ,continua tudo tapado e com aguaceiros moderados,temperatura desceu,com 10.1ºC e 10.0mm.hoje já passou dos 100.0mm de este mês,vamos lá ver se bate o recorde de há 16 anos atrás,ano de 2000 com 105.9mm.


----------



## Dan (11 Mai 2016 às 18:15)

Deixo aqui uma sequência de fotos do mesmo local desde o mês de Dezembro até hoje (uma vertente com altitudes que variam entre os 600m e os 800m).

24 de Dezembro de 2015




15 de Fevereiro de 2016




19 de fevereiro de 2016




16 de Abril de 2016




11 de Maio de 2016


----------



## MSantos (11 Mai 2016 às 18:45)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Manhã de céu muito nublado por vezes com pequenas abertas, mas com a ameaça de chuva sempre presente, no entanto ainda não passou de ameaça já que apenas tem havido uns uns pingos dispersos.



Das ameaças de chuva da manhã passamos às certezas, durante a tarde tem chovido fraco mas de forma consistente por aqui e assim continua. 

De salientar os baixos valores de temperatura, registo 10ºC.


----------



## MSantos (11 Mai 2016 às 18:46)

Dan disse:


> Deixo aqui uma sequência de fotos do mesmo local desde o mês de Dezembro até hoje (uma vertente com altitudes que variam entre os 600m e os 800m).
> 
> 24 de Dezembro de 2015
> 
> ...



Excelente colação!


----------



## Nickname (11 Mai 2016 às 18:47)

10.4ºC
Ainda não parou de chover, quase sempre fraca..
8.6mm segundo a estação aqui de um vizinho.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2016 às 19:48)

Boas...chuva foi-se,nevoeiro a chegar dos vales dos rio Tejo,tudo tapado ,ambiente na rua ,com 10.1ºC e a chuva parou nos 12.0mm,este mês vai nos 104.0mm de


----------



## huguh (11 Mai 2016 às 20:00)

tem estado a chover bem desde as 19:15
chuva moderada sem parar


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Mai 2016 às 21:12)

Boas, máxima de hoje foi 15,2°C com alguns aguaceiros com 12,0°C e 7,2mm.


----------



## MSantos (11 Mai 2016 às 21:14)

Boas!

Chove com intensidade!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2016 às 21:43)

Boas...mais uns aguaceiros,com 9.9ºC...está o tempo fresco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2016 às 22:20)

O aguaceiro já passou e o céu passou quase limpo,com 9.7ºC e 100%HR.


----------



## huguh (11 Mai 2016 às 23:14)

Este era o cenário esta tarde no cais da Régua. Mais calor e tava bom para molhar os pés, qual praia


----------



## Gerofil (12 Mai 2016 às 01:16)

Serra da Estrela está coberta de neve

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Mai 2016 às 07:41)

Bom dia, hoje ainda não choveu, ontem ficou pelos7,7mm, agora com sol e 10,4ºC, mínima de 9,2ºC sem vento e 1008hPa

Vista Sul



HPIM6562 by Manuel Lopes, no Flickr

Vista SW



HPIM6563 by Manuel Lopes, no Flickr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2016 às 10:45)

Bom dia .

Não para de ...manhã mesmo de inverno,com ,com 10.6ºC e 5.0mm.

Dados de ontem 8.8ºC / 13.4ºC e 12.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2016 às 11:12)

Boas...já parou de ,já com sol ,com 11.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (12 Mai 2016 às 12:13)

Chuva torrencial!!!!


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Mai 2016 às 13:41)

Boas, por aqui em Arganil chuva forte acompanhada de granizo a partir das 12:45 durante 30 minutos, sem trovoadas.


----------



## huguh (12 Mai 2016 às 13:59)

boas

por aqui praticamente não tem chovido durante a manhã, mantém-se o céu muito nublado mas sem chuva
o Douro está maior desde ontem, já inunda todo o cais da Régua


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2016 às 14:41)

Boas...só nublado e vento fraco,com 14.5ºC e 72%HR.


----------



## gomas (12 Mai 2016 às 14:56)

nublado com sol a brilhar


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2016 às 14:56)

A já anda pela zona .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2016 às 15:26)

Mais perto e muito escuro a NWN da cidade,vento aumentar e pingas grossas .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2016 às 16:27)

Boas...a trovoada foi-se,ficou a chuva,tudo tapado e aguaceiros ,com 10.6ºC...desceu bem .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2016 às 17:23)

Boas...já não chove,sol a querer apresentar-se ,com 12.3ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2016 às 19:26)

Boas...ainda algumas nuvens em monte em volta ,com alguns raios de sol ,com 12.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## tomalino (12 Mai 2016 às 19:40)

Trovoada e granizo hoje à tarde em Moncorvo. Fotografia que me enviaram de lá:


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Mai 2016 às 21:06)

Boas, 12,8ºC com céu nublado 4,5mm de vento de SW 2,2km/h e barómetro a subir 1012hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2016 às 21:10)

Boas...céu mais limpo e vento fresco de NW,com 10.9ºC e 90%HR.


----------



## Nickname (12 Mai 2016 às 23:55)

*9.1ºC*, o início da tarde ainda foi pautado por alguns aguaceiros moderados a fortes.
A partir daí pouco choveu.


----------



## MSantos (12 Mai 2016 às 23:55)

Boas!

Dia com alguns aguaceiros por aqui, principalmente durante a tarde, sendo que um deles foi de granizo. Hoje o dia foi menos instável e houve algumas abertas em que o Sol deu um ar da sua graça.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Mai 2016 às 07:26)

Bom dia, aguaceiros com 12,0°C e 2,0mm, 1015hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2016 às 11:04)

Bom dia .

Alguns pingos durante a madrugada e manhã ,muita nuvem e pouco sol ,com 14.3ºC e 1.0mm.

Dados de ontem 8.6ºC / 15.5ºC e de 6.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2016 às 12:26)

Boas...pouco sol e muita nuvem,vento de NW meio fresco,com 15.7ºC e 65%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2016 às 15:04)

Boas...só nublado e vento de WNW,com 16.2ºC.


----------



## huguh (13 Mai 2016 às 16:16)

por aqui céu muito nublado todo o dia mas sem chuva
o Douro de manhã já estava com o café do cais quase meio de água mas tem vindo a descer lentamente como podem ver na 2ª imagem
Neste momento está assim


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2016 às 19:48)

Boas...a tarde ainda foi de céu nublado ...fim de tarde,céu mais limpo,vento fresco de WNW aumentar,com 15.0ºC e 60%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2016 às 21:09)

Boas...algumas nuvens de passagem ,a noite está a ficar fresquinha,com 12.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2016 às 22:15)

Boas...de momento céu limpo,vento de WNW,com 11.3ºC 82%HR.

Dados de hoje 9.0ºC / 16.7ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Mai 2016 às 07:06)

Bom dia, ontem caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos com acumulado de 3,2mm, hoje 0,0mm com 12,1°C e céu muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mai 2016 às 10:48)

Bom dia .

Finalmente uma manhã com sol,temperatura já disparou ,sol bem quente ,com 17.3ºC e 54%HR.


----------



## Serrano (14 Mai 2016 às 11:11)

13.2°C no Sarzedo, com o sol a tentar vencer as nuvens...


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Mai 2016 às 15:20)

Serra da Estrela pintada de branco em pleno mês de Maio. Webcam da torre neste momento


----------



## huguh (14 Mai 2016 às 16:01)

ceu muito nublado por aqui
está uma ventania que não se pode agora. vento intenso


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mai 2016 às 16:57)

Boas...tarde nublada e sem sol ,com 17.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## huguh (14 Mai 2016 às 17:21)

por aqui continua muito vento
entretanto temos o helicóptero da tvi aqui às voltas, provavelmente a preparar as imagens da meia maratona de amanhã
o Douro já desceu bem desde ontem e já não inunda o cais, deve ser para as pessoas de fora não verem o que temos tido por aqui

Amanhã a partir das 10h na tvi24 acompanhem, porque a partida vai ser na barragem da Régua e ainda deve mostrar umas belas imagens


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mai 2016 às 19:48)

Boas...céu mais limpo a poente e o dia a terminar com sol ,vento aumentar de NWW,com 17.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mai 2016 às 22:06)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fresco de NWW,com 13.6ºC e 75%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.6ºC / 19.3ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mai 2016 às 01:58)

*Nevão na Serra da Estrela permitiu reabertura da Estância de Ski*







http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/nev...ermitiu-reabertura-da-estancia-de-ski_v918761


----------



## MSantos (15 Mai 2016 às 09:58)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu nublado mas com boas abertas, depois de tantos dias cinzentos sabe bem um pouco de Sol!


----------



## huguh (15 Mai 2016 às 09:59)

boas

belo dia por aqui para a meia maratona e para as 15mil pessoas que vão participar! Sol e céu azul ainda que com algumas nuvens, safaram-se da chuva dos últimos dias 
Sintonizem a tvi24 que vão ter umas belas imagens


----------



## Serrano (15 Mai 2016 às 10:48)

Céu pouco nublado no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 12.6°C.


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Mai 2016 às 10:51)

Bom dia, céu com nuvens 17,0ºC sem vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2016 às 12:32)

Bom dia .

Dia de verão...com sol e já quente,em 48h passa-se de inverno para verão ,já estala ,com 21.7ºC e vento fraco de Este.


----------



## Dan (15 Mai 2016 às 13:21)

Bom dia.

Por aqui algum calor com a temperatura já perto dos 20ºC.

Este monte tem 2100m de altitude. A neve deve andar pelos 1800-1900m.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2016 às 15:27)

Boas ...algumas nuvens por vezes a fazer sombra ,com 22.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2016 às 22:20)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fraco,com 18.2ºC e 63%HR.

Dados de hoje 10.3ºC / 24.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Mai 2016 às 07:54)

Bom dia, nevoeiro com 11,9ºC, mínima de 8,9ºC e 83%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2016 às 15:22)

Boa tarde .

Boas...a máxima prevista é de 25.0ºC,já anda por lá perto,apesar de uma manhã com céu limpo ,a ficar nublado por nuvens altas e abafado ,com 24.6ºC 31%HR...vento fraco de Este.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2016 às 18:49)

Boas...muito sol mas meio passado ,temperatura ainda em alta,com 24.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2016 às 22:26)

Boas...nuvens altas e vento fraco de NW,com 18.4ºC e 65%HR.

Dados de hoje 14.8ºC / 25.2ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Mai 2016 às 07:37)

Bom dia, muito nevoeiro com 13,8°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2016 às 11:51)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia...com sol e meio passado ,com 21.7ºC e 46%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2016 às 13:20)

Boas ...com sol a 100% ,pela zona...em volta ,nuvens a crescer,com 23.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Mai 2016 às 13:42)

A conveçção já começou pelo interior norte por enquanto... já há registo de trovoadas.


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2016 às 14:10)

Três células em redor de Moimenta da Beira, algumas já atingiram eco roxo por vezes; outra célula a norte do Douro entre Vila Pouca de Aguiar e Carrazedo de Montenegro. Todas mantendo eco pelo menos laranja a vermelho!

*6,3 mm em 10 minutos* e a subir, em Moimenta da Beira.

Espectacular trovoada em Penedono.
Mais de 300 descargas em menos de uma hora, repartidas por essa trovoada e pela de V.P de Aguiar.


----------



## david 6 (17 Mai 2016 às 14:10)

tanta descarga no interior numa distância curta, quero ir lá para baixo! 
ninguém tem vista para elas?


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2016 às 14:22)

*11,4 mm em Moimenta*, em *20 minutos*, e continua.Temperatura desceu de 19,4ºC para 14,8ºC em menos de 1 hora.


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2016 às 14:33)

*15 mm em meia hora*. Os gráficos da estação WU de Moimenta da Beira são eloquentes.






Esperemos pela confirmação da IPMA, mas o complexo de células não desarma:


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2016 às 14:40)

Outra célula brutal sobre o Piódão, começou agora a actividade eléctrica:


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2016 às 15:02)

Todas as células terminaram a actividade eléctrica excepto uma nova célula sobre Tarouca:






Acumulado final de Moimenta (WU): *16,3 mm (das 13 às 14 utc)*


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2016 às 15:08)

Célula de Tarouca com um eco de radar muito interessante, até parece um gancho:











Aumentam as DEA's desta célula.


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2016 às 15:18)

Aspecto dos aglomerados activos, há 8 minutos.
Destaque para a célula de Tarouca em desenvolvimento:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2016 às 15:28)

Boas...nuvens aumentar pela zona como a temperatura ,com 25.3ºC 34%HR.


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2016 às 16:16)

*13,6 mm* na IPMA de *Moimenta da Beira*, entre as 13:00 e as 14:00utc. Comparando com a estação WU que registou *16,0 mm* no mesmo intervalo, permite validar este.

Não há mais registos de precipitação em qualquer estação.

Entretanto brutal trovoada agora a ENE de Vila Real, perto de Murça:


----------



## cm3pt (17 Mai 2016 às 16:19)

Eles "andem"aí


----------



## cm3pt (17 Mai 2016 às 16:27)

A coisa está mais forte para os lados de Pegarinhos e Vilar de Maçada, ambas no concelho de Alijó (curiosidade, esta última é a terra do ex-1ª ministro José Sócrates) bem como já esteve há cerca de 1 hora em Tarouca e Armamar (perto de Lamego) e na zona de Chaves.

Entretanto aqui na capital transmontana ainda se ouviram roncos (um ainda foi forte, caiu 4 km a nordeste) mas nada de especial.


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2016 às 16:29)

Continua a célula de Murça/Alijó em forte actividade:


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mai 2016 às 16:33)

Blitzortung


----------



## huguh (17 Mai 2016 às 16:42)

impressionante.. trovoada de um lado e de outro e a Régua no meio sem nada 
tarde tranquila por aqui com sol e vento moderado


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2016 às 17:16)

*6,5 mm* em Vila Real (C.C.) entre as 14:00 e as 15:00utc.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Mai 2016 às 17:32)

Aspeto há pouco da célula de Viseu (neste momento a bigorna está mais extensa):


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2016 às 17:40)

Boas...uma nuvem mais gorda e solta,mesmo em frente ,a norte mais escuro,com 24.1ºC.


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2016 às 17:59)

*6,4 mm* registados em Franco, a nordeste de Murça, em menos de 20 minutos (entre as 15:37 e as 15:57utc).

Aguaceiros muito localizados e com pouca deslocação, não há mais registos de precipitação.

Edição: mais *4,6 mm* em Vila Real (C.C), entre as 15:00 e as 16:00utc, a somar aos *6,5 mm* da hora anterior.


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2016 às 18:00)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Aspeto há pouco da célula de Viseu (neste momento a bigorna está mais extensa):



Fabulosa! 

Terá sido na altura em que o eco passou pelo vermelho.


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2016 às 18:08)

Célula a noroeste de Castelo Branco:


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2016 às 18:14)

Bastantes DEA's nestas células de Aguiar da Beira:


----------



## panda (17 Mai 2016 às 20:48)

A pouco por aqui. Agora já em dissipação


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2016 às 21:22)

Boas...já com céu limpo e ligeira brisa de NW,com 18.9ºC e 67%HR.

Dados de hoje 14.7ºC / 25.6ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Mai 2016 às 21:52)

StormRic disse:


> Fabulosa!
> 
> Terá sido na altura em que o eco passou pelo vermelho.


Obrigado StormRic , sim as fotos que aqui meti foram tiradas às 17h:12m. Esta célula teve crescimentos muito rápidos alternados com dissipações igualmente rápidas, talvez por falta de cisalhamento ou algum outro mecanismo.

Cerca de 25min antes, a célula apresentava estas formas:









Passados mais 9min o cumulus congestus da foto anterior estava já a crescer muito rapidamente:





Mais tarde pelas 17h:48m:


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mai 2016 às 22:19)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Obrigado StormRic , sim as fotos que aqui meti foram tiradas às 17h:12m. Esta célula teve crescimentos muito rápidos alternados com dissipações igualmente rápidas, talvez por falta de cisalhamento ou algum outro mecanismo.
> 
> Cerca de 25min antes, a célula apresentava estas formas:
> 
> ...



Belas fotos.


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Mai 2016 às 07:42)

Bom dia, neblina matinal com 12,5°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mai 2016 às 12:23)

Bom dia .

Logo pela manhã...cheia de sol já deu para trabalhar para o bronze ,mais um corte na relva do jardim e seus afins ,com céu limpo e vento fraco,com 24.1ºC e 48%HR...vai subindo o mercúrio.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mai 2016 às 14:27)

Boas...ambiente quentinho,já vão aparecendo algumas nuvens pela zona ,com 25.9ºC e 34%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mai 2016 às 16:20)

Boas...as poucas nuvens já mudaram de zona ,vento aumentar de NW ,com 25.9ºC e 28%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mai 2016 às 19:26)

Boas...hoje a brisa de WNW mais forte ,obriga a temperatura a descer mais rápido ,com 21.1ºC e 46%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mai 2016 às 21:54)

Boas...a brisa continua forte ,com 16.6ºC e 68%HR.

Dados de hoje 13.3ºC / 26.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Mai 2016 às 07:45)

Bom dia, novamente neblina matinal com 11,4°C e 80%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mai 2016 às 13:47)

Bom dia .

Hoje céu limpo e algum vento de NNE pela madrugada e manhã...mais calmo ,é uma aberração ,já não se pode deixar o carro 5 minutos ao sol ,quando se entra lá dentro,parece uma fornalha,é como já estivesse no pico do verão ,com 25.2ºC e 38%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mai 2016 às 15:27)

Boas...mais ,algum vento de N,com 26.5ºC e 34%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mai 2016 às 19:21)

Boas...tarde quente,e ainda ,nova máxima do ano na temperatura ,algum vento de N ,com 26.7ºC 31%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mai 2016 às 21:23)

Boas...por aqui ainda,com temperatura tropical,com 22.9ºC 43%HR...vento fraco de N.

Dados de hoje 12.0ºC / 27.7ºC.


----------



## MSantos (19 Mai 2016 às 22:47)

Boas!

Por aqui tivemos um dia de algum calor embora a manhã tenha começado fresca. 
Amanha algumas partes do País já terão temperaturas de Verão!


----------



## Snifa (19 Mai 2016 às 22:53)

*Cerca de 50 ovelhas mortas devido a queda de raio em Fonte de Aldeia.*

Um rebanho foi atingido por uma intempérie, que provocou a morte a 46 ovelhas, na localidade de Fonte de Aldeia, no concelho de Miranda do Douro. O incidente aconteceu na passada terça-feira, quando, por volta das três e meia da tarde o terreno onde os animais se encontravam a pastar foi assolado por uma forte queda de granizo e trovoada.







Isabel Marcelino, companheira do proprietário do rebanho, conta que foram atingidas 50 ovelhas. “Houve uma grande queda de granizo, o gado começou a juntar-se, logo de seguida veio um trovão que apanhou 50 ovelhas. Quarenta e seis morreram e quatro delas estão entre a vida e a morte. O terreno era descampado e havia uma pequena árvore, e elas tentaram abrigar-se mas nem sabiam para onde haviam de fugir”, contou a habitante de Fonte de Aldeia. O rebanho é composto por 362 ovelhas que acabaram por se dispersar com o mau tempo. Agora, o produtor vai ter que repor o número de animais mortos, o que significa um prejuízo de cerca de 7 mil euros, que, ao que tudo indica, não será abrangido pelo seguro. A intempérie atingiu também a localidade vizinha de Vila Chã de Braciosa, sede de freguesia. Além da morte destes animais, não há vítimas a registar mas, ao que a Brigantia conseguiu apurar, vários habitantes destas localidades tiveram prejuízos materiais, sobretudo com electrodomésticos, devido à trovoada da tarde da passada terça-feira.

 Escrito por Brigantia.

http://www.brigantia.pt/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15732&Itemid=43


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2016 às 10:49)

Bom dia .

Hoje a temperatura já está a trabalhar para a máxima ...está previsto 30.0ºC ,tudo sereno ,com 23.7ºC e 43%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2016 às 12:38)

Boas...vai aquecendo ,vento quente de ESE ,com 26.1ºC e 37%HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Mai 2016 às 14:20)

Boa tarde.
Começam a explodir as primeiras cumulus mediocris em todo o quadrante N e também a leste. Sigo com 27.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2016 às 14:39)

Boas ...mais quente,com 27.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## huguh (20 Mai 2016 às 16:26)

mas que brasa hoje.. quase impossível andar na rua
bem mais de 30 graus. Dia mais quente do ano por aqui quase de certeza


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2016 às 16:56)

Boas...algumas nuvens e vento muito fraco,ambiente hoje já escalda ,com 28.7ºC e 30%HR.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mai 2016 às 18:53)

huguh disse:


> mas que brasa hoje.. quase impossível andar na rua
> bem mais de 30 graus. Dia mais quente do ano por aqui quase de certeza



E com intensa actividade eléctrica no alinhamento Alíjó - Valpaços - Vinhais... Aguaceiros acompanhados de trovoadas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2016 às 19:18)

Boas...temperatura ainda em alta ,com 27.8ºC...sem vento .


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Mai 2016 às 21:31)

Em síntese, o dia acabou por ser desinteressante em termos convectivos. Muita dificuldade na evolução de cumulus mediocris para cumulus congestus...

Deixo ainda assim umas fotos de uma pequena célula que foi crescendo em Mangualde:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2016 às 22:41)

Boas...tudo calmo ,quase sem vento,temperatura ainda em alta...está boa noite ,com 20.5ºC 54%HR.

Dados de hoje 16.6ºC / 29.0ºC .


----------



## Serrano (21 Mai 2016 às 11:28)

20.2°C no Sarzedo, com alguma nebulosidade do lado da Serra.


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2016 às 16:44)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Deixo ainda assim umas fotos de uma pequena célula que foi crescendo em Mangualde



 que belas "couve-flor" , fotos excelentes! Chegaram a congestus mas a limitação da extensão vertical da instabilidade nem lhes permitiu um vislumbre de bigorna ou de transição para cumulonimbus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mai 2016 às 20:06)

Boas...manhã com céu mais limpo e de tarde mais nublado ,dia mais fresco,sempre uma brisa a correr ,vento aumentar de WNW,com 19.7ºC e 63%HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Mai 2016 às 21:39)

StormRic disse:


> que belas "couve-flor" , fotos excelentes! Chegaram a congestus mas a limitação da extensão vertical da instabilidade nem lhes permitiu um vislumbre de bigorna ou de transição para cumulonimbus.



Obrigado StormRic De facto o dia de ontem acabou por não ser muito produtivo para a convecção.

Entretanto este ínicio de tarde fez-se acompanhar por estruturas bem peculiares, nomeadamente virgas e mammatus:

Fotos das 15h:46m às 15h:57m:


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2016 às 21:49)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Fotos das 15h:46m às 15h:57m:



Céu fantástico! Trata-se da primeira frente fria cuja actividade era já residual, quase dissipada. Penso que este efeito se deve à sobreposição da crsta anticiclónica, criando subsidência.

 fotos de qualidade impecável!

Esta era a localização da frente cerca de duas horas depois, deslocando-se lentamente para Leste:


----------



## huguh (21 Mai 2016 às 21:59)

Já chove por aqui


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mai 2016 às 22:25)

Boas...meio nublado e vento mais fraco de WNW,com 16.3ºC e 70%HR.


----------



## Serrano (22 Mai 2016 às 11:21)

Mesmo com sol, hoje está um pouco mais fresco no Sarzedo... 14°C!


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Mai 2016 às 07:18)

Bom dia, está o céu nublado com 7,2°C.


----------



## MSantos (24 Mai 2016 às 00:44)

Boas!

Não tenho tido muito tempo para participar por aqui, por isso e embora já sejam de sábado vou deixar aqui umas fotos das diferentes fases de umas mammatus que vi quando estava em trabalho de campo perto de Poiares (Freixo de Espada à Cinta):


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Mai 2016 às 07:37)

Bom dia, 13,0°C com este panorama:


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Mai 2016 às 09:00)

Boas, por Arganil já chove.


----------



## Albifriorento (24 Mai 2016 às 14:54)

Caiu há pouco uma chuvada, ainda bastante abafado por aqui.


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Mai 2016 às 07:41)

Bom dia, ontem caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos rendendo 0,5mm, max de 20,1°C, hoje vai com 0,7mm e 13,4°C, vento nulo.


----------



## huguh (25 Mai 2016 às 11:40)

chove forte e feio neste momento


----------



## lmg (26 Mai 2016 às 01:06)

Hoje, (25/05/2016) cerca das 17:30, perto de Marco de Canavezes (direcção oeste).






Dados de Lamego (25/05/2016):
Máx: 20.8ºC
Min: 10.3ºC

Actual: 10.8ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Mai 2016 às 08:00)

Bom dia, céu limpo com algumas formações a este, 9,1°C, mínima de 6,3°C e max ontem de 22,2°C.


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Mai 2016 às 08:05)

Bom dia, céu limpo com algumas formações a este, 9,1°C e 83%HR

Vista para so


----------



## Serrano (26 Mai 2016 às 11:25)

15°C no Sarzedo, com céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Mai 2016 às 16:41)

Boas, durante o dia foi aparecendo algumas nuvens, predominando o sol, agora com 22,3ºC e vento fraco de so.


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Mai 2016 às 18:45)

Boas, 21,1ºC de momento.


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Mai 2016 às 18:54)

Vista para oeste


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Mai 2016 às 22:25)

Boas, a temperatura vai descendo de momento 13,2ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Mai 2016 às 06:40)

Bom dia, céu azul e temperatura baixa, 6,3°C


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Mai 2016 às 14:09)

Boas, tempo abafado, em Arganil, vista para sul


----------



## Nickname (27 Mai 2016 às 15:52)

Chuva moderada a forte nos últimos 10 minutos.
15.5°C


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Mai 2016 às 16:31)

Boa tarde.
Aguaceiros moderados a fortes, vento fraco a moderado, 17ºC.


----------



## huguh (27 Mai 2016 às 16:32)

tempo abafado por aqui também com alguns aguaceiros
ainda à bocado estava sol e calor e agora chuva e vento


----------



## huguh (27 Mai 2016 às 17:01)

Volta o sol...


----------



## Nickname (27 Mai 2016 às 17:02)

Aguaceiro bem  forte agora!!
15.7c


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Mai 2016 às 17:34)

Deixo já com algum atraso, 2 registos do poente de ontem:


----------



## huguh (27 Mai 2016 às 18:49)

Chuva moderada e contínua na ultima meia hora


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Mai 2016 às 18:50)

Boas, por aqui pingou pouco, de momento muito nublado com 18,0°C e vento fraco do quadrante sul.


----------



## Nickname (27 Mai 2016 às 19:54)

Acabou  agora mais um aguaceiro, 4° do dia, todos de 15/25min.
14°C
7.4mm
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUVI6


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Mai 2016 às 21:38)

Boas, nuvens muito escuras para oeste, 15,1°C.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Mai 2016 às 21:41)

Chuva bastante forte agora, já chove moderado a forte há mais de 30min, o acumulado segue em 6mm de acordo com estação de Molelos (https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history)

Eu queria era a trovoada, mas as melhores células mais uma vez passaram junto ao litoral, como sempre...


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Mai 2016 às 21:51)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas, nuvens muito escuras para oeste, 15,1°C.



Rápido deslocamento para NE


----------



## Nickname (28 Mai 2016 às 00:10)

Já não chove há um bom bocado, céu vai ficando estrelado.
12.1ºC


----------



## huguh (28 Mai 2016 às 00:24)

desde as 21 ate as 22.30 foi sempre a chover moderado a forte
que chuvada, parecia inverno. ainda não parou de chover


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Mai 2016 às 07:06)

Bom dia, vai caindo, neste momento vai com 2,5mm com 14,4°C.


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Mai 2016 às 07:30)

Passaram aqui perto


----------



## huguh (28 Mai 2016 às 10:59)

Boas
por aqui chuva moderada toda a manhã
Agora chove forte e feio


----------



## Nickname (28 Mai 2016 às 11:18)

Céu nublado, não chove.
13.1ºC

Choveu com grande intensidade entre as 10:00 e as 10:40
9.1mm acumulados


----------



## Serrano (28 Mai 2016 às 12:01)

Depois de uma manhã chuvosa, o sol tenta agora brilhar no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 14.6°C.


----------



## huguh (28 Mai 2016 às 13:49)

continuam a cair aguaceiros moderados


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Mai 2016 às 14:45)

A manhã foi de aguaceiros moderados a muito fortes bem como o início da tarde. O vento tem soprado igualmente moderado a forte, em especial à passagem das células. Trovoada nem ''farejá-la''. Da pouca experiência que tenho é muito raro, células produzirem trovoada assim que atravessam o Caramulo, que é o que está a acontecer... Deveria até ser o contrário, já que o ar devia subir com intensidade penso eu... Mas em vez disso serve como um pára-raios gigante.


----------



## huguh (28 Mai 2016 às 15:27)

que dilúvio, chuva torrencial


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Mai 2016 às 15:42)

Aqui também... Mais uma bela chuvada


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Mai 2016 às 16:53)

Boas, alguma chuva com 5,2mm acumulado e 17,3°C


----------



## huguh (28 Mai 2016 às 18:15)

Finalmente parece que parou.
Agora o sol a espreitar um pouco e algum vento


----------



## huguh (28 Mai 2016 às 18:29)

tinha parado?  até parecia
mais uma chuvada


----------



## Nickname (28 Mai 2016 às 19:31)

Mais um aguaceiro, o mais forte da tarde.
12.2ºC
11mm acumulados.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Mai 2016 às 21:02)

Mais uma desilusão para juntar à coleção, o que vale é que já tinha poucas expectativas...

Aguaceiros e mais aguaceiros, e também muito vento, são o resumo do dia de hoje. Só queria um pouco daquela festa francesa. 
A julgar pelos modelos os próximos dias vão ser de pasmaceira, ver trovoadas parece uma miragem.


----------



## Nickname (28 Mai 2016 às 22:45)

11.3ºC
O fim da tarde/início de noite, ainda se revelou chuvoso!!
17.3mm acumulados


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Mai 2016 às 07:10)

Bom dia, aguaceiros com 6,7mm já acumulado e 14,2°C.


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Mai 2016 às 07:58)

Boas, continua a chuva, com 8,2mm.

Foto de ontem à tarde:


----------



## Serrano (29 Mai 2016 às 11:00)

14°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Mai 2016 às 12:05)

Boas, por agora 16,2ºC e 10,0mm.


----------



## Nickname (29 Mai 2016 às 13:07)

Foi mais uma manhã chuvosa, tendo em conta a época do ano.
14.8ºC
8.7mm acumulados

O aeródromo leva um acumulado de 43.5mm, de anteontem às 12h de hoje.


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Mai 2016 às 18:18)

Boas, estão 17,1ºC com 16,7mm acumulado e 110,0mm este mês, desde Janeiro 756,5mm


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Mai 2016 às 19:44)

Bom fim de tarde. A manhã começou bastante chuvosa com aguaceiros moderados a fortes novamente, que renderam um acumulado de 6.86mm de acordo com a estação de Molelos(https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history). A tarde seguiu fresca e com periodos de céu muito nublado e até alguns aguaceiros fracos pelas 18h:30m.

Deixo umas fotos pelas 18h:20m que assinalam a chegada desses aguaceiros:


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Mai 2016 às 20:38)

Boas fotos tiradas pelas 17:30

Para Norte






Para Sul






Para Este






Para Oeste


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Mai 2016 às 22:17)

Boas, por agora 13,6°C.


----------



## MSantos (29 Mai 2016 às 23:07)

Boas!

Depois de uns dias por terras Ribatejanas estou de volta ao meu posto de observação na Beira Interior Norte. 
Vai caindo um aguaceiro por aqui, com tempo está fresco para final de Maio. 

Durante a viagem ainda apanhei alguns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Mai 2016 às 07:39)

Bom dia, céu nublado com 12,5°C e algum nevoeiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2016 às 11:36)

Bom dia .

Novamente presente ...continuamos com a primavera fresquinha ,depois de mais uma noite fresca,o dia nasceu com céu limpo ,agora de momento sol e nuvens,temperatura vai subindo e vento fraco,com 18.3ºC e 44%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2016 às 13:41)

Boas...mais nublado e sem sol ,vento fraco,com 18.7ºC.


----------



## Nickname (30 Mai 2016 às 18:49)

17.2ºC e céu pouco nublado.
Máxima: 19.4ºC
Mínima: 8.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2016 às 20:06)

Boas...céu meio nublado pela tarde e com boas abertas ,fim de tarde...céu limpo e algum vento de NWN,com 18.7ºC e 48%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Mai 2016 às 21:53)

Boas, céu praticamente limpo com 13,7°C. Foi um dia com muitas nuvens mas sem chuva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2016 às 22:42)

Boas...limpo e vai refrescando,vento fresco de NWN,com 14.3ºC e 73%HR.

Dados de hoje 10.0ºC / 21.7ºC.


----------



## MSantos (30 Mai 2016 às 23:12)

Boas!

Dia sem precipitação por aqui, embora com alguns períodos de maior nebulosidade, parece que vamos ter algum calor, também já vai sendo tempo de ele se manifestar!


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Mai 2016 às 07:40)

Bom dia, 11,6°C com algumas neblinas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2016 às 12:49)

Bom dia .

Hoje a temperatura já faz aquecer o planeta ,com 23.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Mai 2016 às 14:13)

Boas, sol quentinho já com algumas nuvens a leste.


----------



## huguh (31 Mai 2016 às 14:44)

boas
por aqui muito sol e céu praticamente limpo

Já há algum "cheirinho" do que poderemos ter para o último fim de semana de Junho? é que vou estar por Vila Real nas provas do Circuito citadino
Logo que não chova como nos últimos fins de semana nem que não esteja o calor que esteve no ano passado em que saí de lá com escaldões, já fico contente


----------



## Célia Salta (31 Mai 2016 às 14:51)

huguh disse:


> boas
> por aqui muito sol e céu praticamente limpo
> 
> Já há algum "cheirinho" do que poderemos ter para o último fim de semana de Junho? é que vou estar por Vila Real nas provas do Circuito citadino
> Logo que não chova como nos últimos fins de semana nem que não esteja o calor que esteve no ano passado em que saí de lá com escaldões, já fico contente


Boas daqui ate ao final de Junho ainda não há nada de certezas e tudo ainda pode mudar, mas tens o accuweather que lança previsoes a longo prazo, mas volto a repetir tudo pode mudar e nao se deve de fazer grandes planos a longo prazo seguindo essas previsões...


----------



## Nickname (31 Mai 2016 às 14:57)

Céu pouco nublado, com 22.6ºC

Mínima: 7.3ºC


----------



## Albifriorento (31 Mai 2016 às 15:22)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Bom dia .
> 
> Hoje a temperatura já faz aquecer o planeta ,com 23.1ºC e vento fraco.


 
E eu de swet ... e ontem ainda andava de casaco.

Muito calor por aqui, céu limpo, não se vê uma nuvem sequer, a julgar pelo GFS, o verão começa agora... E chega mesmo a tempo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2016 às 16:09)

Boas ...vai carregando lentamente o ,hoje é só um cheirinho ,muito sol e com 25.1ºC.


----------



## huguh (31 Mai 2016 às 17:33)

mas que calor, hoje só de t-shirt lá fora


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2016 às 19:46)

Boas...temperatura ainda em alta,sem vento ,com 25.3ºC e muito sol .


----------



## MSantos (31 Mai 2016 às 20:10)

Boa tarde.

Dia bonito de céu praticamente limpo e com algum calor aqui pela Raia Beirã. O calor promete marcar presença nos próximos dias, mas nada de muito intenso.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2016 às 22:02)

Boas...vento fraco ,com 20.9ºC e 40%HR.

Dados de hoje 12.8ºC / 26.0ºC.

Total do mês de com 127.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Mai 2016 às 22:05)

Boas, dia com algumas nuvens na parte da tarde, com máxima de 28,5°C, de momento 16,0°C.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jun 2016 às 07:27)

Bom dia, junho começa com muito sol, mínima de 7,7°C, atual 10,8°C.


----------



## StormRic (2 Jun 2016 às 03:10)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Deixo umas fotos pelas 18h:20m que assinalam a chegada desses aguaceiros:



Lindos estes raios de sol e cumulus!!


----------

